# KRW flies



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

looking for aqua gold and glow before company sold.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

The company sold?


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Slimits said:


> The company sold?


Ken, the original owner, passed away.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BuckeyeFootball (Mar 26, 2019)

Tangled Tackle has them iirc.


----------



## Tangled Tackle Fishing (May 14, 2021)

They are now owned by Tangled Tackle in Manistee. www.tangledtacklecompany.com All of the original flies live on along with some new ones.


----------

